# Me-110 losses



## Barrett (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm researching various combats on 20 Feb 44 involving several 8th AF fighter groups and Me-110s. On that day the 4th, 20th, 56th, 352nd and 353rd Groups claimed numerous Zerstorers among some 60 credited kills. I'd especially be grateful for info on the 352nd's encounters near Blankenheim and Vogelsand, assuming the staffel-gruppe-geschwader could be identified. I realize there's a possibility that 110 night fighters and/or Me-410s were involved, as ID is always a problem. The combats occurred around noon to 1300 Allied time.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2007)

Erich would probably be the man to help you.


----------

